# Cocobolo Humidor



## Halfcaff

I had some spare pieces of cocobolo I was trying to find something to do with so I came up with this.  I made the frame with the spare pieces and then bought some beautiful cocobolo for the top.  It is lined with Spanish cedar.  It seals amazingly and holds the perfect 70% humidity for the cigars.  It will hold around 25-30 cigars.  I sanded it down to about 400 and then finished it with wipe-on poly.  After plenty of coats of that I used some renaissance wax to put the final polish on it.  I want to build a larger one now!  Thanks for looking and any comments


----------



## CaptG

That is really nice looking.  Great job all the way around.


----------



## Boss302

Very cool--nice job!

Pat


----------



## MartinPens

Excellent. Great choice of wood. Those cigars are going to love their new home!
Martin


----------



## shagnasty

Big cocobolo fan and that turned out great.  What does the hardware cost (roughly?)  Very nice work.....

Larry


----------



## David Keller

That's beautiful.


----------



## Rfturner

great job I do not smoke but I love that humidifier


----------



## nava1uni

Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## johncrane

That's a first class box! and a great choice of woods.


----------



## Halfcaff

Thanks everyone.  The cost of the hardware was not too great.  The barrel hinges were about $10 each and came from WC.  The hydrometer was $8 and came from R.  The humidification device (which is filled with little absorbent beads) was $8 and came from a local cigar shop.  So cost of hardware was around $40.

The barrel hinges were nice.  You just drill a hole.  I have used other types of hinges on humidors but I like these the best.   




shagnasty said:


> Big cocobolo fan and that turned out great.  What does the hardware cost (roughly?)  Very nice work.....
> 
> Larry


----------



## Halfcaff

I also made a pen out of the bit of wood left from the top.  It is a navigator finished with CA and micro mesh.


----------



## Gregf

Beautifull wood, nice job!


----------



## bitshird

It certainly is a beautiful Humidor, the Cocobolo is beautiful.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Beautiful work!!

Mrs.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22

Beautiful!

Robin


----------

